# SAP Side Skirts



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok, so im sure all of you looking for the impossible to find SAP items were extremely attracted to this post. Good news I have a pair, impulse blue. Bad News the passenger side skirt has about a 1 foot crack heading towards the rear wheel. The drivers side is in good condition, normal scratches and what not but no cracks or dents that I remember (will double check before officially selling) What kind of money should I ask for both or just the good one? 

Thanks for the help!

Sad day for me but I bought a Corvette with 19K miles and I am buying the stock skirts so I can trade it in .


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

**I edited the thread. Offering to sell and item with no pictures violates FOR SALE rules. Once you come up with a price you can offer them for sale in the appropriate section with pictures.

Judge.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

kjsalter said:


> Ok, so im sure all of you looking for the impossible to find SAP items were extremely attracted to this post. Good news I have a pair, impulse blue. Bad News the passenger side skirt has about a 1 foot crack heading towards the rear wheel.


Those parts are not impossible to find. The front bumper, rockers and grills are all being made by an aftermarket company and their quality is at least as good as OEM, so no one has to buy used parts that have defects. Even better than OEM in certain aspects


----------

